# worming my working farm dogs



## 7crazykids (Feb 3, 2018)

I have 6 dogs 1 100lbs mix pry, 1 75lbs mix, 1 65lbs pitt, 2 50lbs Aussie mix pups and a 10 lbs pug. They always have worms and fleas. Going to the vet every month for womer is not an option. I love on over 100acres and have livestock I need all these crazy pups for coyote control my guys are very effective they even control them in my neighbors pasture during calvig time. I want to keep them healthy and when they get wormy they eat more and get lazy but I'm at my wits end. What can I use to get rid of worms and fleas that is cheap and effective.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 4, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to BYH! So glad you joined us. There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Please make yourself at home!

Where are you located? What type weather and terrain are the dogs dealing with? lots of wet ground or dry ground? You shouldn't have to worm adult dogs every month...  As for the fleas, you can buy front line or a knock off at Walmart for specific size ranges of dogs and it's pretty simple & straight forward. Pretty sure I've read other posts on here dealing with flea issues, you could do a word search...

Oh, if you haven't done so already, PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. Old folks like me   will never remember from this thread. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes.  Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 4, 2018)

First, the internal parasites they are carrying need to be identified so the proper dewormer can be used.

I know it is costly put it sounds as if though you may need to grin and bare the expense for now. I strongly recommend you have them checked for type of worm, checked for HW and get all the dogs on a once a month that covers worms, HW, and fleas... this way you can hopefully break the cycle. Yes, expensive, but getting under control will save you financially in the long run.


----------

